# Fake round robin script that works with sips?



## Ah_dziz (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm trying to breath some life into some of my old kontakt EW libraries and it's been working quite well. The issue I'm having is that I can't find a fake RR script that works with SIPS. If I put the RR script first, it makes the pitch jump all over the place, and if I put it after the SIPS scripts then It works for a minute and then I get a cpu spike and have to hit the panic button. Is there a RR script that is known to work With the SIPS scripts? I'm using version 2.05.

Thanks
JJ


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 28, 2015)

When you say _put the RR script first_ - are you combining everything into one script? If so, try leaving the SIPS script alone, and putting the RR script in a different tab.

If that is what you are already doing, the only recommendation I have is do the RRs manually, w/o scripting. If it MUST be a script, then I can offer no further advice. :(


----------



## Ah_dziz (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm using all the scripts in different slots. So: SIPS starter> SIPS Legato> SIPS Vibrato.

I would use the built in RR, but for the fact that there are no RR samples. I'm using a script that steals nearby zones and repitches them to mimic RR. As I said, if I put the Fake RR script before SIPS then it makes the RR script malfunction and play random pitches rather than retuning them to mimic RR, and if I put the RR script at the end of the chain It works fine for a while and then it redlines the Kontakt CPU meter and I have to hit the big exclamation mark. 

Are there any large repositories of freely available Scripts hosted somewhere? So far I have to do a ton of googling to find each one.

JJ


----------



## Ah_dziz (Feb 28, 2015)

I've Tried the Ultra TKT script which is on the same page as SIPS, but it's giving the same behavior. Am I setting something up wrong?


----------



## Big Bob (Feb 28, 2015)

Why do you need to use a 'fake RR' script? By 'Fake RR' I presume you mean using adjacent samples and re-pitching them, also referred to as TKT variations?

SIPS has a TKT variation option already built in as part of the Articulation script. See Section 3.25 of the V2 User's Guide.

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## Ah_dziz (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm gonna try the newer WIPS scripts and see if i can get that working.


----------



## Big Bob (Feb 28, 2015)

WIPS also has built-in TKT, but that doesn't explain why you couldn't have used the built-in TKT in SIPS? :roll: 

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## Ah_dziz (Feb 28, 2015)

I didn't see it in the art script in SIPS. The gui is not quite as clear as in WIPS. I've got everything working great now with WIPS. Thanks for this. It's breathing new life into some otherwise useless instruments I have (all of EW colossus).


----------



## d.healey (Mar 1, 2015)

You can fake round robin without a script. I put a video about this on YouTube. I think it should be compatible with SIPS


----------



## Ah_dziz (Mar 1, 2015)

It's cool. Sips and WIPS both include this without any help. It just wasn't clear to me that it was included in sips. In WIPS there's a big ol label for it. So now I have a working legato electric sitar to make my oldies with.


----------



## Big Bob (Mar 1, 2015)

> It just wasn't clear to me that it was included in sips.



Yes indeed, SIPS is a very old script from the K2 days. There was no pixel positioning and no custom graphics so control panels weren't quite as intuitive as they could have been. :lol: 

Anyway, I'm glad you got everything working.

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## kmlandre (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi Bob-

Could you do me a huge favor and PM me? I have some WIPS questions.

I'm not sure my messages are reaching people when I send them through the VI message system...

Thanks much,

Kurt M. Landre'
https://www.SoundCloud.com/kmlandre


----------

